# Sticky  2020 Photo Contest Winners



## Ivyacres

February

Valentines and Puppy Love

Dogmom77


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks, Ivyacres, for another fabulous monthly contest!


----------



## Ivyacres

*March

It Wasn't Me

LynnC








*


----------



## Ivyacres

*April 

Silly Goldens

Mde13004








*


----------



## Ivyacres

*May

Golden's in the Sun

OscarsDad

*


----------



## Ivyacres

*June

"My Favorite Toys"

JDandBigAm*


----------



## OscarsDad

So pleased everyone enjoyed this month's photo contest!


----------



## Ivyacres

*July

"Face Smooch"

Cjm








*


----------



## OscarsDad

What a smoochable mug!


----------



## Ivyacres

*August

Golden Smiles

fourlakes*


----------



## Ivyacres

*September

Having Fun Outdoors

ceegee*


----------



## OscarsDad

Another GREAT winner! Looking forward to October!


----------



## Ivyacres

*October

In Sickness and In Health

Deborus12








*


----------



## OscarsDad

Great winning photo. So sweet.


----------



## Ivyacres

*November 

Sisters or Brothers From Another Mother

Tagrenine*


----------



## Deborus12

Love this picture! Congratulations 👏


----------



## OscarsDad

Hooray! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tagrenine

Thanks guys!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Tagrenine!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Congratulations. What an adorable picture!


----------



## Sholt

Congratulations! Priceless photo.😊


----------



## Ivyacres

*December Photo Contest

Mud Bath

Hudson's Fan*


----------

